# Toy Poodle Puppy feeding question



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

MissyC said:


> Hi everyone! We are weaning Waffles onto another food, she was sent home with Purina Puppy Chow and we're weaning her onto Wellness Complete for small breeds puppy
> 
> She is doing well w/ the switch, the vet said to try to follow the bag until her next visit which is Friday
> 
> ...


Yes, break the total amount in the number of meals per day, 3 or 4.

Those are general guidelines and at this age they don’t tend to over eat so watch her closely and if you think it’s not enough, you can give a little more. Don’t forget that treats also count as food.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

At that age a toy pup's stomach is not much bigger than a walnut, so it takes very little food to fill it. I would feed four meals a day at 9 weeks, perhaps dropping to three at 12 weeks - read up on hypoglycaemia, and be aware of the symptoms.

Puppies tend to go through phases of being ravenous when they are in a growth spurt, then ho-hum about food for a few days till the cycle starts again. You may also find that she does not want to chew kibble if her mouth is sore from teething - moistening it with water or unsalted meat broth can help in that case.

We would love to see photos of Waffles - can't have too many puppy pictures!


----------



## MissyC (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks!! she seems to be more of a grazer eating then meal eating so far, which has been tough to get her to stop and eat a meal so we've been leaving it out and adding as she eats (leading up the 2/3 amount)

thanks for the tip about softening the food, here's her newest pic, she grabbed a stick outside!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

She is a cutie - I love the naughty gleam in her eye!


----------



## MissyC (Jun 25, 2019)

thanks, she's a feisty one!!

I noticed she won't eat a meal, she is more of a grazer, ok I leave the food out, but she'll take a piece and run off to the side, and eat like one or two pieces. She's averaging about a 1/2cup a day, but today she didn't finish that, She is seeing the vet tomorrow for a check up and shot, so I will ask but figured I'd run it by you guys

she's 9 weeks old and of course extremely energetic and wanting to play constantly, so she's not rundown and seems in good spirits.


----------



## mary2e (Jan 29, 2018)

I would go by the calories needed rather than the feeding amounts on the back of the bag. Most of the feeding calculators I've used indicate total calories for the day, which include treats, so be careful with overfeeding.

As well, mine is a picky eater. I had the most success feeding Primal & Stella & Chewy freeze dried raw. I started with it wet until he was a year old, and now feed it dry because he eats when he feels like it - sometimes around 2 or 3pm and most of the time, he eats his entire allocation for the day around 7pm. I have always suspected he's a night eater.

I never fed him 3x a day. We got him at 4 months and that was all he wanted. Now he's 20 months and seems to be self regulating. Most days he leaves a bit of his food.


----------



## TERIN (Mar 27, 2019)

I tried leaving out the days food total in a bowl BUT my piggy toy poodle ate the lot & made herself feel very sick for a few hours
Now I only give 2 small meals a day & she feels much better this way


----------



## Michigan Gal (Jun 4, 2019)

I can be no help at all. I would be feeding chicken wings.


----------

